# Kid's toy transformation projects



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

The basis for the model is a 1/32 toy-like remote control from NewRay (never heard of them before) Naturally, there were many mistakes and inaccuracies on this vehicle when I bought it. Quite understandable as it wasn't meant to be a a collectible item but merely a simple toy for kids around the age of 5-7 years of age. My interest was to build a wheel loader after seeing Mig's version but didn't want to spend the amount they were asking for the model(yes, I know...cheap person  )

Anyhow, I wasn't too fond of the look of Mig's version, as I wanted something more
heavy-looking. Since there weren't anything in kit form, especially in 1/35 scale, I decided to look at other alternatives. So I was out grocery shopping and spotted this toy-like wheel loader. I stopped and looked at it and my mind started as usual sketching out the design aspects. I noticed it was not much of a model with not detailing what-so-ever, and a remote control toy at that. So I forgot about it, although I took noticed of the name of this particular model brand and decided I'll do a search on the net, just for the hell of it.

Doing an INTERNET search for this particular vehicle brand version I noticed I would have to do an extreme modification of the toy wheel loader if I wanted a nice representation of the real wheel loader. So after many days of contemplation and preparation I decided to buy the toy and go to work on it. Like I mentioned before, I did a reasonable amount of re-construction and refurbishing to get it to look like a descent enough model to be displayed. I had to remove all the remote devices and spokes motors and what-nots from within the toy loader. All sealed-up
openings had to be cut out as well as other areas had to be cut out like on the real vehicle. Some parts were removed and new scratch built pieces were used in it's place. It was a good bit of work but the results was all worth it.
All grab-irons, hydraulic hoses, pipings, antennae, wipers, support window braces, hinges, side view mirrors support braces, air intake, step grills, mud guards, rear view mirror and a drag hook were all scratch built.

Since I wanted a military version look I decided to paint it green and added all the necessary details like the strobe light and antennae. I think the end result really stands out than the original toy-like wheel loader. Now, this particular model is the L220E Wheel Loader manufacture by Volvo. I personally have no idea if this particular model exist in military colors but regardless if one exist or not, it does look good wearing the military color scheme, for sure.

This is the 1/32 scale Volvo L220E Wheel loader. Took me 6 days to get the results you see in the pics. I later sold it to a collector.

The original Front loader:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Caterpillar Roller CB224E from Bruder. I think pics say a thousand words. Enjoy:

Before:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

After:


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Amazing. I often thought some toys looked almost good enough to be a model.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

That's some great work! It just goes to show that you CAN get the results you want from a pretty basic starting point with enough imagination and effort. Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks. I might just do another one but not sure yet. Have to be in the mood. Still workijng on 1:24 scale trucks.


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

I've converted the occasional kid's toy myself. But nothing like that. Those look well and truly used. Great job!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for looking. Much appeciated.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

"_Daaaad! What did you do to my toys?!?!?!?_"

That's some _seriously_ nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the comment.


----------

